# Riding bridleless



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

One of the best trainers on bridleless in my opinion is Stacey Westfall; I would check her out.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

the most important thing is just to make sure that your horse has a good stop, either vocal or through your seat. If he has a good stop and neck reins the transition to bridleless is really simple. I don't have a neck rope but have slipped my bridle off and held the headstall with one hand and both reins in the other with the reins under his neck. He rides fine like that.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Rding brideless can become very uncomfortable. I have gone on rides with a small stiff rope hool a hoop and I got tired of my hand being held against the withers.
Also good horseman ship forces me to get off at the head of the laneway, loosen the saddle and walk the horse in on foot . Leading with a hool a hoop around the neck was uncomfortable again.
It is not a comfortable way to ride but if you want to show off I guess you can figure it out.
I use to get the cows in the back forty, I carried a piece of baler twine in my pockets. The horses stayed with the cows so I just went up to one, slipped the twine around his neck and hoped aboard bareback and drove the cows home. I then slipped the twine and turned him loose once back at the barn. 
When I see people riding bareback and bridless I feel they are just fooling themselves , pretending to be one with the horse.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Well what is comfortable to some may be uncomfortable to others but in MY opinion, I would rather ride bareback and bridleless ANY DAY. The first 9 years of my life riding was bareback and bridleless. I don't think it is for "showing off" as some may say. I do feel that I get better responses from the horse being bareback than I do with the saddle. If you have a horse that works off of pressure, cues, and a good whoa, then bareback is the way to go. I don't expect everyone to understand, but for anyone wanting to go this route, I do suggest it, but it isn't for everyone as stated from the post up above.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know how to do bridleless. But I am most deffinately one to go bareback with a rope halter. No saddle to lug around and clean makes for a great day!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i ride my horse bridle less a lot ! i just rode him with a halter & rope til it was easy, then just a rope around the neck til it was easy. then nothing. he is really responsive to my seat & shifting of weight...i think its really fun !


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

well, the way I taught my first horse, Leia to do bridless was simple. Every time I rode her, I used a lot of leg and seat. every time I said 'whoa' I'd lean back, deep into the saddle, over emphasizing so she'd understand faster. every time I'd turn her, I'd use a lot of leg on one side and stop the pressure as soon as she turned. I practiced for bridless by putting her bridle on, tying the reins so they wouldn't get in the way, and rode bareback for a while. I didn't take the bride off right away, so I had sort of an emergeny stop thing. when she was perfect at the leg and seat and voice commands alone (no reins) I got on her in the arena without anything on her (not even a neck rope) and rode her. I even did a dressage test!


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> Rding brideless can become very uncomfortable. I have gone on rides with a small stiff rope hool a hoop and I got tired of my hand being held against the withers.
> Also good horseman ship forces me to get off at the head of the laneway, loosen the saddle and walk the horse in on foot . Leading with a hool a hoop around the neck was uncomfortable again.
> It is not a comfortable way to ride but if you want to show off I guess you can figure it out.
> I use to get the cows in the back forty, I carried a piece of baler twine in my pockets. The horses stayed with the cows so I just went up to one, slipped the twine around his neck and hoped aboard bareback and drove the cows home. I then slipped the twine and turned him loose once back at the barn.
> When I see people riding bareback and bridless I feel they are just fooling themselves , pretending to be one with the horse.


I find bareback WAY more comfortable for me and my horse. I feel closer and more in contact with him.


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> well, the way I taught my first horse, Leia to do bridless was simple. Every time I rode her, I used a lot of leg and seat. every time I said 'whoa' I'd lean back, deep into the saddle, over emphasizing so she'd understand faster. every time I'd turn her, I'd use a lot of leg on one side and stop the pressure as soon as she turned. I practiced for bridless by putting her bridle on, tying the reins so they wouldn't get in the way, and rode bareback for a while. I didn't take the bride off right away, so I had sort of an emergeny stop thing. when she was perfect at the leg and seat and voice commands alone (no reins) I got on her in the arena without anything on her (not even a neck rope) and rode her. I even did a dressage test!



Thank you! I am going to try this next time I go see my boy.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

jemulchia said:


> I find bareback WAY more comfortable for me and my horse. I feel closer and more in contact with him.


I don't like the wet feeling between my legs and if you want to travel at a nice working trot for an extended time good luck.
I had the girls steal my head stall and then canter off. It was no big deal to lope off after them and when they saw I had really no problem without anything on the horse they gave it back. It was a relief to feel the reins once again in my hands.
I have loped circles in the arena at times but with a blanket between me and the horse to prevent this wet feeling and it was fun but not something I would want to do for hours on end.


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> I don't like the wet feeling between my legs and if you want to travel at a nice working trot for an extended time good luck.
> I had the girls steal my head stall and then canter off. It was no big deal to lope off after them and when they saw I had really no problem without anything on the horse they gave it back. It was a relief to feel the reins once again in my hands.
> I have loped circles in the arena at times but with a blanket between me and the horse to prevent this wet feeling and it was fun but not something I would want to do for hours on end.



I ride bareback all the time, I find trotting easy because my horse has a very light bouncy nice trot. I guess it all depends, after all you are a man and I am a girl.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The saddle isn't only there to stop you from falling off. It also helps distribute your wieght across the horses back. As far as bridleless goes, you should have absolute perfect control of your horse at all gaits before you think about going bridleless. When proffesional horsemen do it they are showing you that their horses are really broke. They didn't get that broke by being ridden bridleless. They are ridden bridleless because they are that broke.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> The saddle isn't only there to stop you from falling off. It also helps distribute your wieght across the horses back. As far as bridleless goes, you should have absolute perfect control of your horse at all gaits before you think about going bridleless. When proffesional horsemen do it they are showing you that their horses are really broke. They didn't get that broke by being ridden bridleless. They are ridden bridleless because they are that broke.


On the saddle part, I've ridden bareback for years, and haven't had horses get sore from it; I geuss it depends on your seat, and comfort level, whether you do it or not. A person can sore a horse by riding improperly in a saddle too. And certainly a person who slides around alot bareback can do the same thing. 

I definitely second this; I've trained horses to ride brideless, but it is a PROCESS, not simply something you just decide to DO one day!  Your horse should respond to your seat, and leg cues perfectly before you attempt to 'forget' about the bridle. And you'll want to practice riding bridleless before taking the bridle off, as was suggested above, by simply having it on, but not using it unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I ride with either drop reins or bridleless quite a bit. Good way to work and stay out of your horses way.

If your horse is well trained and works off your legs and seat dropping reins or bridleless is quite easy.

Like has already been mentioned Stacy Westfall bridleless video is quite good to showing you the cues and how to train them if your horse has not already been trained to work that way.


----------



## NiceEazyMe (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd love to ride bareback and bridleless, but because I don't own my own horse the best I can do is bareback every once in a while. Good luck to you at training your horse!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Stacey Westfall is amazing. Here's a video of her bareback and bridleless Freestyle Reining ride in '06. It's amazing....she flat-out gallops and halts in less than a second, bareback and bridleless! She's my idol

YouTube - Stacy Westfall Congress Freestyle 06


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i ride my horse with a halter and lead rope only. hes wonderful like that and i also want to eventually try riding him with just a rope around his neck. i think that would be really fun and interesting


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i love to ride bridless with my horse, i dont get to as much as i would like because it isnt very good manners to ride like that when other people are in the arena (blah! they dont think i have as good control over my horse!! which i do, theyre just paranoid, lol) but i love it, i am trying to collect my horse and practice that right now,she doesnt really understand the 'half halt' part of it! haha 

but i did groundwork with just the rope around her neck before i got on...well, the very first time i just hopped on, haha im a little reckless. but to make it sold i practiced with her on the ground. my friend who is a little more cautious then me rode with a saddle first, just to help her keep her seat (she needs to ride bareback a little more!!) but i is very exciting! i have actually tryed an extended trot(not as good as with saddle and bridle) haha but it was quite bouncy! but fun. good luck!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> i love to ride bridless with my horse, i dont get to as much as i would like because it isnt very good manners to ride like that when other people are in the arena (blah! they dont think i have as good control over my horse!! which i do, theyre just paranoid, lol) but i love it, i am trying to collect my horse and practice that right now,she doesnt really understand the 'half halt' part of it! haha
> 
> but i did groundwork with just the rope around her neck before i got on...well, the very first time i just hopped on, haha im a little reckless. but to make it sold i practiced with her on the ground. my friend who is a little more cautious then me rode with a saddle first, just to help her keep her seat (she needs to ride bareback a little more!!) but i is very exciting! i have actually tryed an extended trot(not as good as with saddle and bridle) haha but it was quite bouncy! but fun. good luck!


Your fooling yourself if you think that is what riding bridles is about. As Kevin put it earlier "you are only stealing a ride".


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

RiosDad said:


> Rding brideless can become very uncomfortable. I have gone on rides with a small stiff rope hool a hoop and I got tired of my hand being held against the withers.
> Also good horseman ship forces me to get off at the head of the laneway, loosen the saddle and walk the horse in on foot . Leading with a hool a hoop around the neck was uncomfortable again.
> It is not a comfortable way to ride but if you want to show off I guess you can figure it out.
> I use to get the cows in the back forty, I carried a piece of baler twine in my pockets. The horses stayed with the cows so I just went up to one, slipped the twine around his neck and hoped aboard bareback and drove the cows home. I then slipped the twine and turned him loose once back at the barn.
> When I see people riding bareback and bridless I feel they are just fooling themselves , pretending to be one with the horse.


You act as though your opinion is fact. For you, it is uncomfotable. In no way does that mean itis uncomfortable for everyone (or even most people) Nor does it mean people only ride that way is to "show off". I personally love the feeling of riding bareback, it is a great way to feel the horse move underneath you and really get a feel for how a ride affects their horse with their seat.

To the OP-Have fun!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> You act as though your opinion is fact. For you, it is uncomfotable. In no way does that mean itis uncomfortable for everyone (or even most people) !


Name one society that used the horse and rode bareback. Certainly not the indians, the romans or the mongolians.. They all made saddles out of tough skin. None of them mentioned rode bridleless either.
This indians rode with a leather thong tightly tied around the lower jaw of the horse.
I have never seen a person who can really ride bareback for any length of time. A 5 minute show in an arena is not something special. Good riders can hold it together for that long but a real working person never chooses bare back.
Every really have a salt burn?? Riding bareback eventually chaffs the insides of the legs. Horses sweat is heavy in salt that is why at events you use electrolites, to replace the lost salt. The same salt that gets rubbed into your chaffed legs and burns like hell.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> Name one society that used the horse and rode bareback. Certainly not the indians, the romans or the mongolians.. They all made saddles out of tough skin. None of them mentioned rode bridleless either.
> This indians rode with a leather thong tightly tied around the lower jaw of the horse.
> I have never seen a person who can really ride bareback for any length of time. A 5 minute show in an arena is not something special. Good riders can hold it together for that long but a real working person never chooses bare back.
> Every really have a salt burn?? Riding bareback eventually chaffs the insides of the legs. Horses sweat is heavy in salt that is why at events you use electrolites, to replace the lost salt. The same salt that gets rubbed into your chaffed legs and burns like hell.



The Greeks!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

**** I love bareback I rode bareback for 1 month straight because my saddle wasnt fitting at the time and I didnt want to mess with it, I have a better seat bareback, I stick better. I can ride bareback in shorts or pants for over and hour.... and im fine.. sweat or not idc really I love to feel teh horse move under me. Ive also gone on a 2 hour trail ride bareback....

Sometimes ill use a bareback pad sometimes not.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Marecare said:


> The Greeks!


You got me there. I don't know what the Greeks rode in??


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> You got me there. I don't know what the Greeks rode in??


Greek saddles!!!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Greek saddles!!!


this is copied

As I read along, I wondered what the Greeks used to cure monkey butt? Or did they even have to worry about it given their open air attire? How did they protect themselves from slamming on the withers to assure a future generation?
All the glory must have some gory, right? And so, because of the need, the saddle was invented

I found this interesting about the roman saddles
http://www.caerleon.net/history/army/page9.html

this is also interesting
http://lostfort.blogspot.com/2007/07/roman-saddles.html


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

It seems I was mistaken about greeks. They didn't use saddles. They were not great horseman either. They used bits with spikes on them and several other things that today's horseman would be outraged at.

Horse and Rider: Equipment


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> It seems I was mistaken about greeks. They didn't use saddles. They were not great horseman either. They used bits with spikes on them and several other things that today's horseman would be outraged at.
> 
> Horse and Rider: Equipment


 
Kevin I found this interesting. I copied this from your link..
It does mention limited control? I assume referring to the lack of saddle.
The interesting part was the use of a snaffle bit causing high headedness??


Though modern riding has a vast array of bits, some decidedly harsh, Ancient Greek horsemen utilized mouthpieces that would be shunned by the modern rider. As Anderson points out, however, the Greek rider was without the benefit of an anchoring saddle or stirrups. Bits for the ridden horse were often quite harsh so that they might supplement the rider's limited control. Nevertheless, a vast array of bits seems to have been available; however, the Greeks never, it seems, developed the curb bit. The snaffle, which acts on the bars, corners and roof of the mouth was better suited to the Greeks, who favored high head carriage. Because of the upward pressure of a snaffle, it is more likely to incite a horse to raise its head rather than lower it; as such, the snaffle would be a Greek horseman's ideal means of control


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Ths mongolian saddle
KHALKHA SADDLE


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

This is taken from Kevins link. It is a copy.

As noted earlier, the Ancient Greeks did not have the benefit of saddles. At most, the serious horseman used a cloth that might be held on by a simple breastplate or, more rarely, a girth or crouper. 

Ever wonder why they would go to the trouble of using a cloth??? I don't think it would be for comfort or support?? Could it be to absorb sweat???


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Pfffft, we ride bareback all winter, for hours. When we take the old trail mares out, we rarely use saddles. Riding Dove bareback is about a hundred times more comfortable then riding with a saddle. It also hurts my knees a lot less. Me and Shay-la logged a 3 hour bareback ride on the mares last summer. I have never, in all my years of riding bareback, ever had their sweat cause any pain to my legs. The only time it sucks is shedding season when all those little hairs work right through your jeans and make you itchier then a chicken poxed teenager.

I grew up riding bareback though - at 7 years old, I didn't have the ability to get that saddle over my head and onto our Arabs, so I just caught 'em with a halter and spent all day riding around in the pasture bareback! Gave my mom a heart attack the first time she caught me :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> You act as though your opinion is fact. For you, it is uncomfotable. In no way does that mean itis uncomfortable for everyone (or even most people) Nor does it mean people only ride that way is to "show off". I personally love the feeling of riding bareback, it is a great way to feel the horse move underneath you and really get a feel for how a ride affects their horse with their seat.
> 
> To the OP-Have fun!


Well said! I ride by myself so there IS no one to 'show off' for while barebacking. I just like to bareback


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> You act as though your opinion is fact. For you, it is uncomfotable. In no way does that mean itis uncomfortable for everyone (or even most people) Nor does it mean people only ride that way is to "show off". I personally love the feeling of riding bareback, it is a great way to feel the horse move underneath you and really get a feel for how a ride affects their horse with their seat.
> 
> To the OP-Have fun!


I go on 2 hour-long trail rides bareback.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> . It also hurts my knees a lot less.  :lol:


I've seen your saddle and it would kill my knees too. the leather needs oiling , you need straps and the saddle needs training with a stick.
It would go a long ways towards making your knees more comfortable

I have 7 year old grandchildern and no way could they even consider catching a horse and riding it.


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

I was taught to ride bareback, my parents had my sisters lead me up and down the driveway in the winter then let me go. I was probably 5 then. My parents had us convinced that if we wore a saddle (cause at that young of age we couldn't saddle ourself) we could only walk of course that wasn't going to fly. So my sisters and i would spend hours on our ponies running through the fields, and racing up the driveway. To this day I have no problem hopping on my horse and riding her bareback. It taught me balance and was probably why when I went to college I took to riding on the lunge without stirrups with ease. My girlfriend's daughter and her friends enjoy after a lesson taking the saddles off and riding around bareback and even jump. I enjoy it and my horse appears to enjoy when I don't have girth her up. I think a lot of people like to ride bareback and do this for long periods of time and for those who don't why be so critical not everyone is going to do things your way and in the great world of horses your way isn't the only way.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> I have 7 year old grandchildern and no way could they even consider catching a horse and riding it.


 I used to do it. Of course, it was a pony I did that with. I also rode bridleless!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> I've seen your saddle and it would kill my knees too. the leather needs oiling , you need straps and the saddle needs training with a stick.
> It would go a long ways towards making your knees more comfortable
> 
> I have 7 year old grandchildern and no way could they even consider catching a horse and riding it.


I've had a dozen saddles over my lifetime, they all cause the same issue. Regardless of it's English or Western, or the brand. My saddle IS oiled thank you very much, and what are you talking about "straps"?

I'm not sure if you're calling me crazy, irresponsible or a liar, but here's a photo - riding our registered Arabian broodmare Zaalla as a 7 year old:








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v101/derangedfox69/zHorses/zaall


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

When I was probably 6 or 7 years old we lived on one end of a small, quiet town. My dad had rented a pasture on the other side of town and made the comment to me one saturday that if I was a real cowboy I would catch old roanie and lead the other 2 or 3 horses over to that pasture. I of course was to little to put on a saddle or detect when my leg was being pulled so I slipped out of the house put halters on all the horses and mounted my dads roan 3 year old horse. About an hour later they realized that I was gone and noticed the empty corral. My dad had to fess up about what he had told me and they both came looking for me. They got to the pasture the same time I did and everything worked out fine in the end. My kids would no way do that thank goodness.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> My saddle IS oiled thank you very much, and what are you talking about "straps"?


I noticed on quite a few pictures on here ( I think one was yours) that the stirrups hang flat with the horse and the straps that hold the stirrup leathers together and keep the stirrups from turning over are missing. That is probably what Riosdad is refering to in his diplomatic, sensitive way. If you soak your stirrup leathers in water then twist your stirrups so they are 90 degress to where your horses belly would be and stick a broom handle through them and let them dry they will be much easier on your knees.

Just trying to clear that up.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Ah, thank you kevinshorses! It's worth a shot - though I've had bad knees my entire life. I'm pretty sure horseback riding hasn't helped - in the last few years it's become pretty drastic, regardless of the saddle. It seems to relate directly to the angle of my knee, so riding with my stirrups a little longer helps but often I end up just going stirrupless or bareback.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

hey MM I have a similar problem, though only with one knee and I have found that the position of my ankle dictates how much my knee hurts. The guys are right about getting that stirrup twisted to ease the pressure off your leg. I have also discovered that if I wear boots that restrict my ankle movement it really effects my knee in a painful way. Nice flexible boots help.

I do wonder about this riding bareback thing. I personnally rode bare back from the age of 6 through to 15, simply because I had no saddle. At 15 I got given my first saddle and I never looked back. In some ways it feels like there is more skill in riding in a saddle. I also have a friend who is a saddle fitter and she is very discouraging of bareback simply because it does put more pressure on one point of the horses back rather than distributing the weight evenly down the spine, which of course is what the bars of the saddle are for.

I don't think that riding bareback is an indication of how good you are as a horseman. I rode for hours bare back, anywhere and everywhere, trotted galloped and jumped my pony and first horse bareback. I had legs that could crush coconuts LOL. I had to LEARN how to ride in a saddle whereas bareback was easy. I guess it is all relative to how your riding education develops. 

By the way Riosdad I never had any assistance from an adult any time during my riding youth, when I was six I started catching the pony on my parents farm and riding it, bareback with an old bridle held together with baling twine. That pony beat the crap out of me for six years but with the help of no one I persisted. I got my first horse brush when I was thirteen, I was so proud of it and still have it to this day.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

By the way off the topic, the Polish cavalry were the greatest horsemen in the world and they used saddles. They were the winged horseman.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

kiwigirl said:


> By the way off the topic, the Polish cavalry were the greatest horsemen in the world and they used saddles. They were the winged horseman.


ive never heard of them!! but i will definitly have to take a look 

at the 'high schools' of riding they ride with saddles but without stirrups. 

very early on the greeks rode stirrupless (WOW can you imagine goign into war without stirrups?! lol) xenaphon was a great horseman and he was greek, he was in no way to 'rough' on the horses, he loved them  i would totally recomend his book, its very different. but fun to read!!!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> Your fooling yourself if you think that is what riding bridles is about. As Kevin put it earlier "you are only stealing a ride".


 how is that stealing a ride? ya, at first i just hopped on and hoped for the best, but we can do everything we can do with a bridle.

i agree with kevins definitions on 'stealing a ride' and stuff... and i truly dont think i am.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

kiwigirl said:


> By the way off the topic, the Polish cavalry were the greatest horsemen in the world and they used saddles. They were the winged horseman.


Polish calvary charged German tanks during WWII with expected results but they fought very bravely. Fantastic horseman and warriors.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Polish calvary charged German tanks during WWII with expected results but they fought very bravely. Fantastic horseman and warriors.


The British in the Charge of the LIGHT BRIGADE we equally brave. Out of 660 or so only 190 or so where still mounted and able to continue after the charge.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charge_of_the_Light_Brigade


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

The Polish Cavalry engaged in no less than 16 classic cavalry charges in the 36-day campaign from September 1-October 5, 1939. They fought both the German and Russian armies in desperate by typically successful skirmishes. The most notable of these included the night charge of the 11th Polish Legion Uhlan Regiment that liberated the town of Kaluszyn on September 12th. As told by Italian war-correspondent, Mario Appelius, the 14th _Jazlowiec_ Uhlan Regiment charged thrugh german lines during the Battle of Wólka Weglowa on September 14th, allowing trapped Polish forces to withdraw from a German encirclement. The same regiment, charging as a hole with flags flying at the end of the month broke through a Soviet encirclement at Husynne. On September 23rd the 25th _Wielkopolska_ Uhlan Regiment fought what could be the last cavalry on cavalry engagement when it forced a smaller German cavalry unit off of a hill near Krasnobród and then went on to capture a divisonal headquarters. Contrary to popular belief and Nazi myth, Polish Cavalry was able to charge German mechanized units and make a difference. On the first day of the war, September 1, the German 4th Panzer Division met the Polish _Wolynska_ Cavalry Brigade head on about 100 miles south of Warsaw and lost more than 50 tanks in the exchange.
The Polish cavalry was wiped out in the campaign as a force but its remnants fought in both the British and Soviet armies later in the War. Elements of the regular polish cavalry served with the Canadian reorganized 1st Free Polish Armored Division fighting in tanks across Western Europe in 1944, ending up capturing the German naval base at Wilhelmshaven in May 1945. The Soviets, even after invading Poland in 1939 and snuffing out the flower of the Polish officer corps at Katyn, raised Polish units to fight under the red banner once Hitler invaded the Soviet Union in 1941. One of these Free Polish units was the 1st Warsaw Cavalry Brigade (_Samodzielna Warzawska Brygada Kawalerii_). A horse mounted cavalry brigade of some 1,500 men it fought on the Eastern Front in the latter part of the war. Ironically two squadrons of the brigade charged German lines in Western Pomeria on March 1, 1945 while assisting the Red Army in the invasion of Hitler's Germany only six weeks before the end of the war. It was the not only the last Polish cavalry charge but the last cavalry charge period.
The Polish Cavalry truly lived up to the motto of "_Honor i Ojczyzna_" (Honor and Fatherland)


Read more: http://ww2history.suite101.com/article.cfm/the_polish_wwii_cavalry_in_1939#ixzz0X4MCiYMp

As you guys maybe able to tell I am very proud of my Polish heritage, thanks for your input Kevin, it is nice to know that someone else recognizes that the Polish were fighting. 

As for the English, part of the reason the Polish were relegated to using cavalry was because they weren't allowed to arm up, even though they kept warning the French and English that Germany was amassing an army. So while the Germans created superior fire power and weaponry, Poland it's most feared and hated neighbour was forced to sit on it's hands. When all hell broke loose it"s full fury fell on Poland, yet despite cavalry and antiquadated arms Poland was able to do more damage to the German army in the three months it took for it to fall than the entire French and British army were able to achieve over the next three years.

History lesson over. Sorry guys.
​


----------

